# Medieval mead\metheglin



## dragonmaster42 (Nov 26, 2008)

First time poster here and thought I'd say hi and Happy Thanksgiving! 


I found this e-book sometime ago and thought y'all might be interested. It's called "The Closet of Sir Kenelm Digby Knight Opened" and is a cookbook of 17century English recipes including a ton of mead and metheglins of the time. It's available as a free download from Project Gutenburg at 


http://www.gutenberg.org/etext/16441


Some of it is difficult to understand (and at times very humorous) due to the 400 year language gap but it's interesting to read. 


Tony (another Benton, AR fermenter) 


P.S. Waldo, I'm planning on starting a batch ofblueberry melomel in the next fewdays.Seeing your post gave me the kick I needed to get it going.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome dragonmaster 42...

Keep us Posted on your ventures....

Happy Holiday!!!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome dragonmaster. Nice to have you here. You made me learn somethin already. I have heard the term so seldom that I thought it was meglothi not metheglin! Thaks already.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome dragonmaster. Keep us Posted on your blueberry melomel


----------



## Wade E (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome Dragonmaster, hope you stay with us and become 1 of our ever growing family!


----------



## gaudet (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome aboard and thanks for the ebook. I will have to download it later when I can save it to the HD. Looks interesting.


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome to the club!!! Thanks for the post. I love Project Gutenberg. I get so many Public Domain books from it. If anyone is interested in other free documents on the Medievil period check out Fordham University's Medievil Sourcebook. Sorry, as my girlfriend says, not only am I a wine nerd, but I am also a History dork!


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Nov 26, 2008)

Here is the link if your interested.


Medieval Sourcebook: Introduction


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for the link! Welcome to the forum. Hope you stick around.


----------

